# Where to send IELTS results?



## eskaydoubleyoo (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi all 

I'm filling out the IELTS application form, and am at the part to indicate where I'd like to have the results sent.

Obviously I need to have the results sent to the Australian Immigration Authorities, but am unable to find the specific address after searching the immi.gov.au site, ielts site, application form, immi requirements, etc... am I daft, hidden somewhere, or simply certified and attached to my application (meaning i disregard the "Applications to Recognising Organizations" section)?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## danielteh (Jan 17, 2012)

You should send it to your skill assesing authorities. For engineers australia they required original copy to be sent to them. Have you submitted your skill assesment application? 

As for DIAC u can just scan a colored copy and upload it online.


----------



## eskaydoubleyoo (Aug 21, 2011)

From the ACS checklist:

w w w .acs.org.au/public/ska/docs/Skills%20Assessment%20Applicant%20Checklist%20-%202012%20-%20V2.p d f

"Please Note: there is no requirement from ACS for any IELTS or equivalent testing results."


I'm starting to think the IELTS results need to be attached to the application to the DIAC (link below), but want to hear from you guys to confirm.

w w w .immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/175/eligibility-english . h t m


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

eskaydoubleyoo said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm filling out the IELTS application form, and am at the part to indicate where I'd like to have the results sent.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You dont have fill that section on the application form relating to sending your IELTS result to any institution. You only have to scan the original Test Result Form which you will receive 2 weeks after your exam and submit the same to DIAC.

Hope this helps. 

Good luck with the IELTS.


----------



## eskaydoubleyoo (Aug 21, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Hi,
> You dont have fill that section on the application form relating to sending your IELTS result to any institution. You only have to scan the original Test Result Form which you will receive 2 weeks after your exam and submit the same to DIAC.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> ...



you're awesome and a half. thank you!


----------

